# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Imaginary World Map for Epic Fantasy Book

## JMateus

Hi all,

I am looking to commission a map for an epic fantasy book I'm (finally!) publishing this year.
I hope the following details are clear enough for you to have a general idea of the project I have in mind.

*Project Scope:*
This is a map of an imaginary world to illustrate my soon to be published epic fantasy book.
Ive tried to make a map myself using the GIMP software but unfortunately I lack the talent to produce a high quality map that can be published. You can see my version attached, as well as the hand drawn map I made some 15 years ago.

*Setting:*
Map of Vandiar and its Kingdoms. 

*Design Concept:*
Id like a medieval style map that can clearly convey the names of the kingdoms, cities, rivers, etc. written in a Celtic like font. It is important to have borders between different kingdoms. A compass rose and a template of a coat of arms in which to write the name of the map and some details about it are also crucial elements. Im not sure about the scale, though.
Im looking for something resembling the style of the map that can be found in this Forum in the topic _the City-Kingdoms of the Hareshk_ (City-Kingdoms of the Hareshk). It doesnt need to be so detailed, but something inspired by this amazing work.

*Number of maps:*
One world map of Vandiar.

*Technical:*
300 dpi jpg or png file.
Full colour map.

*Copyright:*
I would like the reproduction rights to the map. The artist will retain copyright and I will have the right to use the image for commercial purposes. Of course the artist will have the right to exhibit the image as part of his portfolio and will be credited for his work.

*Deadline:*
29 February 2020.

*Payment:*
$200, payable via Paypal upon delivery of the final files.
A copy of the book.

*Contact*
Jorge D. M. Mateus
jorge(dot)dm(dot)mateus(at)gmail (dot)com

Please drop me an email instead of Private Messages.
I hope you find this project interesting. I'll be happy to answer further questions.
Thank you.

----------


## Tiana

Considering the map you made, I think you probably do have the skill to make a printable map, it's not as bad as you seem to think it is, if you added coastlines/wavelines and a few graphic design elements you could definitely get it close to the map you want on its own.

My fantasy map portfolio if you're interested (I do love copies of books with my maps in, heh).

----------


## ScottDA

I have to agree with Tiana, your map is really pretty good. I quite like it. It just needs more work.

----------


## JMateus

Thank you, Tiana and ScottDA.  :Smile: 

Tiana, I see some amazing maps in your portfolio. Congratulations!

I did that map following a tutorial I found online. It was pretty cool to do it and to end up with that result, which is a very useful tool for me when writing. For my book, however, I would like to have a more professional work as I really lack the skills to complete my map with the kind of details and talent we can find around here.

I'm actually receiving some very good proposals and it will not be easy to choose among so many talented cartographers.

Thank you all for your help. Hope I can soon share the final result with you all.

----------


## Tiana

> Tiana, I see some amazing maps in your portfolio. Congratulations!


Thanks, I appreciate it, I know I have a few maps that even I like! I have some even better work that's not in my portfolio because I have to hold it until books are done or games come out or whatever. T_T

There's tons of great artists here and I won't discourage you from hiring one of us but I do think that if you kept pushing yourself you'd be shocked at how good your maps look in a couple of years, even if that was based on following a tutorial specifically, it's a lot higher quality than most writer-produced sketches. You have some talent in the domain to have made a map that nice. Hope the book turns out great too.

----------


## JMateus

> You have some talent in the domain to have made a map that nice. Hope the book turns out great too.


Thank you!  :Smile: 
Maybe I can give it a try and make some more maps to share with you all here.

I'd like to thank all those who sent me messages and showed interest in my project. I have already commissioned my map to a cartographer and hope I can come back with the final product soon for you to see it.
Thank you!

----------


## JMateus

Hi all,

Now that my book is finally out for sale, I'd like to share with you all the map I commissioned here earlier this year. I received lots of good proposals and I ended up choosing Sergio Colautti as the cartographer to draw my map. Everything went as expected and I'm really grateful to Sergio for his excellent work.

Here's the map: Map of the Lands of Vandiar.

Also, for those who read portuguese, you are more than welcome to check my book.  :Smile:

----------


## TheDwarf

Thank you!
It was a pleasure to work with you. Wish you the best with the book!

----------


## Ish_Joker

The map looks very cool, clean and inviting! And I promise I won't call the river police  :Wink:

----------

